# 2200 or 2300 seat post size?



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

Hello Trek riders,

I've got a buddy with either a 2200 or 2300 full aluminum frame, probably two years old. It's his b'day and I want to get him a nice carbon seatpost. Problem is getting a good measure on his bike. Can't find a time to go by, pull the post, and check the size. Hit it quickly with a mic and it looks to be 27.0 or 27.2. Couldn't find the spec on the Trek site and want to get him the right thing.

Any idea what size post that frame runs. btw, the bike came spec'd full Ultegra, Bontrager post and race-lite wheels. He has a bag that was covering the model #, but know it's 2200 or 2300.

Thanks for the help,

Mark


----------



## Anti-gravity (Jul 16, 2004)

*27.2*



Mark16q said:


> Hello Trek riders,
> 
> I've got a buddy with either a 2200 or 2300 full aluminum frame, probably two years old. It's his b'day and I want to get him a nice carbon seatpost. Problem is getting a good measure on his bike. Can't find a time to go by, pull the post, and check the size. Hit it quickly with a mic and it looks to be 27.0 or 27.2. Couldn't find the spec on the Trek site and want to get him the right thing.
> 
> ...


IIRC, 27.2 is the correct size (pretty "standard" size). I worked at a Trek dealer for a couple of years and I remember that being the size.
-Ryan


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

Anti-gravity said:


> IIRC, 27.2 is the correct size (pretty "standard" size). I worked at a Trek dealer for a couple of years and I remember that being the size.
> -Ryan


Thanks for the info. Went and picked up the post, and he's a very happy guy with the new bling for the bike. Turns out, he got a new seat with lower rail height and his standard post wouldn't go high enough. He was about to go out and get a new one yesterday, so he got an early present.

Mark


----------

